# equipment help



## lektok13 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all, Anybody know where I can get hanging abs straps.I tried google but ended up with some wierd devivces or american suppliers.Mind you I think I will have another look as I didnt know you got things like that. :bounce:


----------



## unhappy gym goe (Nov 20, 2006)

try maximuscle website they do them but unsure if its on there web page


----------



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

yip maximuscle do them


----------

